# Since when is 133/68 considered high blood pressure?



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 4, 2019)

I had a physical earlier today and was wondering since when is 133/68 considered high blood pressure.  For years I have been in the low 130s for the upper number and never a peep, and today my doctor says "130 is now considered high".  FFS, for the past decade not a word, and now it is considered high?  

Sounds like a crock of sh!t to me.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2019)

It is a crock of shit. Just another way of the pharmaceutical mafia to get you on drugs


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 4, 2019)

110/70 is the new standard.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 4, 2019)

I could have sworn for YEARS I was told "As long as you are below 140/80, you are fine"

Am I hallucinating or suffering from some sort of Mandela Effect?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 4, 2019)

New standard took effect a year or so ago.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Dec 5, 2019)

What country is this? I recently got my BP done and it came to 127/66 and got told I was gtg, but this was in tea and crumpets land.


----------



## Trump (Dec 5, 2019)

americans want everything bigger buddy even there blood pressure numbers



CantTouchThis said:


> What country is this? I recently got my BP done and it came to 127/66 and got told I was gtg, but this was in tea and crumpets land.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 5, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I could have sworn for YEARS I was told "As long as you are below 140/80, you are fine"
> 
> Am I hallucinating or suffering from some sort of Mandela Effect?



Yes that’s what I have been told. I tend to stick at 120/60 or so and my doctor is very please with that. Wonder why they lowered the standard? Maybe to get people focused on it before it gets even higher who knows. I’ve even heard it can depend on your race, not sure if it’s true but been told some races tend to be a bit higher than others.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 5, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Yes that’s what I have been told. I tend to stick at 120/60 or so and my doctor is very please with that. Wonder why they lowered the standard? Maybe to get people focused on it before it gets even higher who knows. I’ve even heard it can depend on your race, not sure if it’s true but been told some races tend to be a bit higher than others.



I'm 75% European 25% Asian.  I am overweight though, even though I did lose weight.  Now that my TRT doc put me on Cytomel, I'll probably be able to drop some fat too...


----------



## snake (Dec 5, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> New standard took effect a year or so ago.



What FD said. Trying to get more people to go on BP's IMO.


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 5, 2019)

With a nod toward Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged​ novel, I learned there is a shortage of my BP drug from the local pharmacist.  I had been on Irbesartan-HCTZ for years, but my new Primary Care doc saw that my labs showed slightly low Sodium and Chloride, so he switched me to plain Irbesartan without the mild diuretic HCTZ.  Didn't think to ask him if the shortage is nationwide, or just regional, or just within the CVS drugstore chain, but dammit ... if Big Pharma is gonna deceive people into taking more drugs, the assholes might sell more if they manufactured more.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm sure the shortage has to do with the OMG WTF the world is ending because your blood pressure that was once fine is now high and you have hypertension.  Let's give you this so you don't die!

Unfortunately, for my doctor, I'm not so swayed by his prescribe, prescribe, prescribe mentality.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 6, 2019)

Y’all juice heads shouldn’t be so flippant when it comes to bp.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 6, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Y’all juice heads shouldn’t be so flippant when it comes to bp.



Had I listened to that joker, I'd be on SSRIs and not TRT.  I'd probably still weigh around 320 pounds instead of 255...  which needs to go down to 235 IMHO....


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 7, 2019)

Well.. looks like I'm gonna die soon. I'm regularly 130's/80's. Sometimes a bit lower.. oh well, it was a good run


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I could have sworn for YEARS I was told "As long as you are below 140/80, you are fine"
> 
> Am I hallucinating or suffering from some sort of Mandela Effect?


I’m 142/83 on 750 test and 3 red bulls


----------



## Bootasfuk (Dec 7, 2019)

I just got mine checked was 142/83 and the doc told me 140/80 was where he wants it but he looks like walking death so hes probably stuck in his ways


----------

